# Is the Burberry trench worth it?



## islandmouse

Hi all! Hope you're doing well. 

I've been eyeing the Burberry trench for some time and I'm eager to purchase it for the spring. It's been on my luxury list for some time and is truly a classic piece. But I have never considered its quality -- just assumed it was worth it since it is so iconic. Can anyone speak from experience with the trench? Has it held up well? The SA I worked with a few weeks ago showed me how it repels water but I wonder -- if you dry clean the coat -- will Burberry's special fabric lose that resilience? 

I am thinking about the Chelsea coat. I am petite (about 5'2" and ~95 lbs) but have only tried it on once. I was in between the 0 and the 2. The top part of the 0 was tight around my arms but the bottom portion fit more proportionally than the bottom half of the 2. 

Thanks


----------



## Christofle

Burberry offers a service that re-treats the fabric because regardless of dry cleaning or not, the water resistance will fade over time as the finish ages. I would ask your SA if they still offer the service in order to confirm because I haven't been in a store in the last couple of years so the policy might have changed. 

I have a trench style car coat and it is definitely a quality item; I don't think you would be disappointed in one of their coats.


----------



## 880

islandmouse said:


> The top part of the 0 was tight around my arms but the bottom portion fit more proportionally than the bottom half of the 2.


not worth it unless it fits comfortably though. There used to be different models, different cuts and styles


----------



## Christofle

As @880 mentioned, fit is paramount when it comes to clothes. They still seem to offer multiple fits: Kensington, Chelsea, Islington, Waterloo. Therefore I would recommend trying to find one that fits you perfectly without having to resort to extensive alterations.


----------



## lill_canele

100% agree with all the prior posts above.
Also would like to add if it’s worth it for you? Are you going to get the use and wear out of it that is up to your satisfaction?
I actually had the Burberry trench on my wishlist for over 5 years but I could never pull the trigger and recently decided that I would not be getting it for the time being. Why? Because I live in southern California and the weather is just too dry and sunny for me to use a trench coat often enough that is worth it to me.

In college, I had a Zara trench coat that was often mistaken for a Burberry trench. I wore it often because it was the fashionable thing to do at the time. (To wear a trench over a dress going to a club or a party). As the years went on, I wore it less and less. Now it’s just hanging in my closet and I don’t think I’ve worn it since 2017 .

I had the Burberry trench on my wishlist for the longest time because it is a timeless and classic piece that felt like a standard piece in one’s wardrobe. However, in reality, seeing how I never used my Zara one for over 4 years, reality begs to differ.

My husband bought a lovely raincoat from Burberry in 2018/2019. The number of times he has worn it is less than 10. We just never get solid use out of our coats. Sad because I love outerwear.

If I lived in a colder or more rainy climate, I would definitely reconsider though!

Hope that gives you some food for thought!


----------



## papertiger

I have an old 'Pimlico' which is slightly different to the belted versions. 

Basically, you have to think of buy once and wear forever - so you must get style/length, style/fit and colour in the most useful combo for you. It's not a gap in the wardrobe coat, it's not a fashion piece. it's more an everyday, totally 'me', cost per wear coat. Then it'll be worth it. 

I also have other Burberry coats. My last a couple of years ago (Pea/Donkey combo in black pure wool and leather). I have worn the coat constantly when cold enough. I wouldn't hesitate with outerwear _if _you 100% love.


----------



## islandmouse

lill_canele said:


> 100% agree with all the prior posts above.
> Also would like to add if it’s worth it for you? Are you going to get the use and wear out of it that is up to your satisfaction?
> I actually had the Burberry trench on my wishlist for over 5 years but I could never pull the trigger and recently decided that I would not be getting it for the time being. Why? Because I live in southern California and the weather is just too dry and sunny for me to use a trench coat often enough that is worth it to me.
> 
> In college, I had a Zara trench coat that was often mistaken for a Burberry trench. I wore it often because it was the fashionable thing to do at the time. (To wear a trench over a dress going to a club or a party). As the years went on, I wore it less and less. Now it’s just hanging in my closet and I don’t think I’ve worn it since 2017 .
> 
> I had the Burberry trench on my wishlist for the longest time because it is a timeless and classic piece that felt like a standard piece in one’s wardrobe. However, in reality, seeing how I never used my Zara one for over 4 years, reality begs to differ.
> 
> My husband bought a lovely raincoat from Burberry in 2018/2019. The number of times he has worn it is less than 10. We just never get solid use out of our coats. Sad because I love outerwear.
> 
> If I lived in a colder or more rainy climate, I would definitely reconsider though!
> 
> Hope that gives you some food for thought!


Thanks for the insight! I live in New York so it can be quite cold here and rainy. I also travel a good deal to London (or used to before..) so I do suspect I will get good use out of it.


----------



## islandmouse

880 said:


> not worth it unless it fits comfortably though. There used to be different models, different cuts and styles


Really good point. Thank you! I will have to go back to the store and try on a few others just to make sure.


----------



## islandmouse

Christofle said:


> Burberry offers a service that re-treats the fabric because regardless of dry cleaning or not, the water resistance will fade over time as the finish ages. I would ask your SA if they still offer the service in order to confirm because I haven't been in a store in the last couple of years so the policy might have changed.
> 
> I have a trench style car coat and it is definitely a quality item; I don't think you would be disappointed in one of their coats.


Oh that's good to know! I will definitely ask the SA next time. This wasn't even something I thought about -- my mom asked after I told her about how repellent the trench was. Good point! Thank you!


----------



## 880

islandmouse said:


> Thanks for the insight! I live in New York so it can be quite cold here and rainy. I also travel a good deal to London (or used to before..) so I do suspect I will get good use out of it.



i think it depends on your coat wardrobe; your profession; your style; and how much warmth you really need. If you adore it, you should get it, bc you can make it work. But, buy it because you love that specific Burberry coat, bc many brands make them, and IMO it’s not the most practical. You mentioned it was tight in the arms, so I would still go up a size so as to be able to layer.

DH and I live in NYC and have owned Burberry trenches (we both owned classic from two and three decades ago and I had two metallic leather ones circa 2004?). DH kept his classic which is a holdover from his days in finance in the 1990s. Just because, but he never wears it (Probably bc even with jeans, it reminds us of those days lol) On the rare occasion that he wears a suit or sports coat, he will wear a car length coat (his preference) or a chesterfield over. I also found him a vintage vicuna topcoat (I went through perhaps twenty circular rolling racks of black coats at Cheap Jacks in NYC bc I had a good feeling) that he would wear before pulling out the trench. Also, water resistant is not the same as water proof; for the latter, you need a storm system like Loro Piana (DH also has a cashmere icer, a traveler, and a horsey (but the horsey is too heavy in weight and not warm — the worst of all worlds)  or a Mac (which doesn’t breathe).

Although I love trench coats, I love them as fashion pieces. I got rid of the Burberry ones bc I wore other trench coats more often (a navy carolina Herrera denim trench is my favorite, but even that one is worn maybe once every few years). I found the burberry best for transitional seasons. For NYC in the winter, for me, it’s not warm enough, even with a hat, scarf and gloves, and a winter lining. It’s possible that I am just chilly all the time in the fall and winter, so prefer a heavier coat. I find myself reaching for a moncler puffy quite a bit. We love London, and find it somewhat warmer than NYC, but maybe that’s just the time of year we travel, IDK.

i don’t want to give you the impression that I am discouraging you for reasons of practicality, bc I am not that practical. I buy what I love; and, I encourage you to buy what you love. I just reach for more practical options more often. YMMV


----------



## islandmouse

880 said:


> i think it depends on your coat wardrobe; your profession; your style; and how much warmth you really need. If you adore it, you should get it, bc you can make it work. But, buy it because you love that specific Burberry coat, bc many brands make them, and IMO it’s not the most practical. You mentioned it was tight in the arms, so I would still go up a size so as to be able to layer.
> 
> DH and I live in NYC and have owned Burberry trenches (we both owned classic from two and three decades ago and I had two metallic leather ones circa 2004?). DH kept his classic which is a holdover from his days in finance in the 1990s. Just because, but he never wears it (Probably bc even with jeans, it reminds us of those days lol) On the rare occasion that he wears a suit or sports coat, he will wear a car length coat (his preference) or a chesterfield over. I also found him a vintage vicuna topcoat (I went through perhaps twenty circular rolling racks of black coats at Cheap Jacks in NYC bc I had a good feeling) that he would wear before pulling out the trench. Also, water resistant is not the same as water proof; for the latter, you need a storm system like Loro Piana (DH also has a cashmere icer, a traveler, and a horsey (but the horsey is too heavy in weight and not warm — the worst of all worlds)  or a Mac (which doesn’t breathe).
> 
> Although I love trench coats, I love them as fashion pieces. I got rid of the Burberry ones bc I wore other trench coats more often (a navy carolina Herrera denim trench is my favorite, but even that one is worn maybe once every few years). I found the burberry best for transitional seasons. For NYC in the winter, for me, it’s not warm enough, even with a hat, scarf and gloves, and a winter lining. It’s possible that I am just chilly all the time in the fall and winter, so prefer a heavier coat. I find myself reaching for a moncler puffy quite a bit. We love London, and find it somewhat warmer than NYC, but maybe that’s just the time of year we travel, IDK.
> 
> i don’t want to give you the impression that I am discouraging you for reasons of practicality, bc I am not that practical. I buy what I love; and, I encourage you to buy what you love. I just reach for more practical options more often. YMMV


Thanks! Really helpful. The SA I worked with said Burberry actually makes a cashmere lining that goes inside of the trench so that it is heavier. I would consider getting that if I bought the coat. I agree it is more of an in between jacket for NYC and more of a fashion piece -- I would wear my Mackage on most cold days as I'm always cold, too!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Only you can make that call for yourself, but I personally love mine.  I'm very glad I have it in my collection.


----------



## Christofle

Cashmere Kensington Trench Coat in Dark Charcoal Blue - Women | Burberry® Official
					

A classic trench coat in Italian-woven cashmere, cut to our Kensington fit.




					us.burberry.com
				




If you want a warmer coat they also offer a cashmere outer version of their trench it is also much softer than the traditional cotton gaberdine. Make note that if you wear a lot of bags crossbody they will accelerate the piling of the cashmere though.


----------



## tickedoffchick

I agree with the comment that you should try the different versions to see which one is the best fit for you. Also, I am not sure if this still happens as much now but a few years ago a guy I worked with had his stolen right out of a restaurant.


----------



## am1ly

I like layering. So most Burberry trench coats are not for me because the traditional arm width doesn’t allow to comfortably put something underneath. If you pick the bigger size, it won’t look good.

So I prefer the coat with the dropped-shoulder style like Max Mara that doesn’t have a fixed shoulder line. With the loose cutting, you can easily put it with formal jacket. I remember Burberry trench has this dropped shoulder style. Just FYI and to be considered while checking it out at the boutique.


----------



## islandmouse

am1ly said:


> I like layering. So most Burberry trench coats are not for me because the traditional arm width doesn’t allow to comfortably put something underneath. If you pick the bigger size, it won’t look good.
> 
> So I prefer the coat with the dropped-shoulder style like Max Mara that doesn’t have a fixed shoulder line. With the loose cutting, you can easily put it with formal jacket. I remember Burberry trench has this dropped shoulder style. Just FYI and to be considered while checking it out at the boutique.


Thanks! Yeah, this is the issue I've had with the trench. The 0 is a bit restricting on the top but the bottom falls beautifully. The upper portion of the 2 fits better but the bottom has more fabric and is overwhelming. I'll have to go and try them all on and not just the Chelsea.


----------



## Suncatcher

I read this thread with interest because many of the posters here have articulated why I have never sprung for a classic Burberry trench and I have also found the fit hit or miss (even though I have other Burberry coats). I agree with 880 in particular - good perspective in her post. So many other clothing lines make a really nice trench that it is worth exploring them as well.


----------



## MiaKing

My unpopular opinion. Their long trench is very classic piece, I have tried short and ended up with long, because everyone was telling me it's do classic, chic, timeless etc. Well, after a few months hanging in the closet with tags still on I decided to sell it and after that I'll buy the short version. My conclusion is, trust yourself first  and like others said, try a few models, make a pictures, come back home, look at them and then make a decision. It helps me a lot to look at the modeling pictures peacefully from home and make a decision based on that  for sure,  in my opinion, the quality is there. It's beautiful piece but find the perfect fit and model that you would enjoy wearing a lot


----------



## rose60610

I have a black Burberry trench from the early 00's. It's a 2P, but the style for it at the time was oversized, and today it seems overwhelming. However, it came with a removable wool liner that makes it extremely warm. I've worn it on nasty windy cold sleet driving days and it was great. It's condition is still great today. That said, I'd like a beige trench now but am on the fence over designers.


----------



## daniela b

I live in NYC and got a black Burberry Heritage Kensington trench a few months ago. I was a little worried I'd look like a cartoon detective since I'm pretty petite (5'0), but I've ended up using it a ton. Basically anytime I wanted to dress up an outfit, I'd put this on and feel instantly put together. I think it's worth trying on in store because although it looks like any other trench on the website, it fits and hangs beautifully. It beat other trenches I've had by a mile. I only stopped wearing it when it became freezing out. Now that I know there is a wool/cashmere liner, I might have to bring it back out...


----------



## poohbag

I’m in the NYC area and have two Burberry trench coats which I love and use quite often during every fall and spring. I have the short beige Kensington for warmer days and the longer version in light gray and wool/cashmere. For me, both are classic and of high quality and I plan to use them for a long time. I opted for Kensington because it’s not too slim or oversized and I can wear them either open or closed and belted. I have had these for at least a few years now and they have held up extremely well. I don’t go out in the rain in these without an umbrella though. Since you’re in the city, you should definitely go into the store to try out all the different styles and colors and take your time in deciding which one works best for you!


----------



## Monica K F

Although it definitely is a timeless classic piece to own, see if it fits your lifestyle, your climate etc, then maybe make a decision based off is those factors? Hope this helps


----------



## saligator

I have two Burberry trench coats:

1) Tan classic with plaid lining (but not removable lining--a Spring/Summer coat). I have had it for 15 years and never wore it once out of the house.

2) Black (winter removable lining) 3/4 coat -- warm, classic, goes with everything, wear it ALL THE TIME.

You have to find a coat that fits how you live, and how warm you want to be!


----------



## MilleFleurs22

I have a trench in a similar style that I wear a lot in winter. It's sufficient for our coldest days, it doesn't get too cold here at all. So I think I'm going to upgrade to a Burberry trench, seems worth it to me.


----------



## jenngu

I am similar to you in that I feel the arms on Chelsea trench are a big snug in comparison to the body.  Instead of Chelsea which is a dressier slim fit, you can consider Sandringham.  It’s still a slim fit but more relaxed in the body which allows you more room in the arms and less volume on the bottom.  I think the mid length and longer length are versatile for casual vs dressy outfits. Good luck!


----------



## Fuzzy21

I have the Chelsea mid-length which was purchased in Italy when we were there for holiday and this was around 2013-2014. It is still in good condition but of coz, I'll only use it when I'm traveling (living in Singapore). 

Only reason I bought it that time was the price. Bought it at a Burberry outlet in Florence when they were having sale so after sale discount and after tax return, ended up only paying less than €600 as opposed to what boutiques here are charging (S$3k plus).


----------



## 336

I have a long and a short and I purchased them both over ten years ago and have not needed to repurchase. They are classic and they will pay for themselves over time


----------



## Gourmetgal

I’m glad to have mine - short with the black and white plaid lining. Not sure what model it is but I haven’t worn it in years!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I own two- one in stone and one in black. I got the first one in London back in 2010 and bought the black one again in London in 2019. I don‘t wear either of them often, but I am glad I have them. Trenches are classic and will always be in style. I don‘t regret my purchases at all.


----------



## bisousx

I just bought my first Burberry trench - the tielocken style in stone


----------



## Miarta

islandmouse said:


> Thanks for the insight! I live in New York so it can be quite cold here and rainy. I also travel a good deal to London (or used to before..) so I do suspect I will get good use out of it.


You live in NYC area. Woodbury outlet would be great option for you to.


----------



## jess236

For me it was worth it.  I have a short beige trench which I have worn a lot over the past five years.  It has worn perfectly. I have even washed it myself and it's still going strong. I also have other trenches which I don't wear as often but they were still worth it.  The trenches are definitely good quality but the prices now are quite high and there are more trench coat alternatives that there used to be.


----------



## Edonis06

islandmouse said:


> Hi all! Hope you're doing well.
> 
> I've been eyeing the Burberry trench for some time and I'm eager to purchase it for the spring. It's been on my luxury list for some time and is truly a classic piece. But I have never considered its quality -- just assumed it was worth it since it is so iconic. Can anyone speak from experience with the trench? Has it held up well? The SA I worked with a few weeks ago showed me how it repels water but I wonder -- if you dry clean the coat -- will Burberry's special fabric lose that resilience?
> 
> I am thinking about the Chelsea coat. I am petite (about 5'2" and ~95 lbs) but have only tried it on once. I was in between the 0 and the 2. The top part of the 0 was tight around my arms but the bottom portion fit more proportionally than the bottom half of the 2.
> 
> Thanks



Hey Islandmouse ! 

That post got my attention because couple of weeks ago (but even for years) I was thinking just like you about buying or not a Burberry trench coat.
Well days ago I finally got the Burberry trench coat kensington long lenght from heritage collection in honey/beige color  (I happened to got it for an amazing broken price on a secondhand clothes website. I wouldn't have paid full price). And now I can already say how much I love it.

Before the Burberry I tried several other more affordable brands and trench coat in different store like H&M, Zara, Mango... but no ones looked great... in my opinion they look cheap, not complet and not very beautiful... And then I bought twice 2 trench coat from Sandro in 2015 and 2020 which are already great alternatives to the Burberry especially if one doesn't have 1800€ ~ 2000€ to spend.

Anyway I thought Sandro trench coat were already amazing and very good trench. They are indeed. But then going for and wearing on the Burberry is definitely one magic step ahead in the "wearing clothes experience", there is no doubt that Burberry trench coat fits amazing and great once you have it on your shoulder. Lightweight, conformable, perfect cut and shape, perfect sizing, very nice feeling when you touch it... everything is just awesome. And then you take a look at all the details the trench offers and you can just admire that coat for hours (gunflap, belt, buttons, collar's back...)

I think Burberry trench coat are worth of it (but only if you have the money - otherwise go for some cheaper ones like Sandro, The kouples...) or look to buy one from second hand store, you can find great deal/offers.

The overall look and style of the coat itself is stunning. Once again I love all the details that made this coat complete (belt, gunflap, ...). The trench coat will go nicely with any kind of outfit. It is that kind of coat that can be worn over casual, relax, smart, business/profesional outfit and always look great or enhance your look. Then I like to play with the different details/parts of the coat to change the style and the look so that I don't get bored about it : open the coat and tie the belt behind, pop up the colar, close one or 2 buttons and tie the belt in the front... they are so many ways it is crazy, whatever you do will look beautiful and change the style of the coat.

I believe if someone wants to wear a trench coat he or she must go for the authentic one for a full experience which is in this case: Burberry. There are some products/items that goes only with one house/brand. It's like if you want the aviator sunglasses you go for Ray-Ban (I don't know if you get my point)

I am from the south east of France. It is like California/Florida for you guys from US since we have nice weather, the sea and the mountains. However that doesn't means it is too warm to wear a trench, on the contrary it is the perfect weather to wear this light coat from October to beginning of April.

So like other said you must check if you gonna wear it often and where ? Then if you wonder about warmth of the trench I can tell you I am fine from 5°c to 20°c. Depending what I am wearing underneath and what I do. But I would say walking few minutes from the car to office, store or restaurant is fine enough even in winter. For low temperatures I will wear sweater, jumper or turtleneck sweater and a scarf.  And for warmer temperatures I can wear a shirt with a t shirt. But it is very personnal and how one feels temperature and cold.


Hope my post helped you to take a decision. I am thinking about making a review about this trench coat and to compare it to other trench I got. 

Sometime I just wonder what people think about men wearing a trench. I know it is great coat with much character and design that doesn't go unnoticed. Unfortunately or fortunately (if I am looking to stand out from the crowd with a unique style) I haven't seen many men wearing a trench... 

Edonis06


----------



## runningbird

Christofle said:


> Burberry offers a service that re-treats the fabric because regardless of dry cleaning or not, the water resistance will fade over time as the finish ages. I would ask your SA if they still offer the service in order to confirm because I haven't been in a store in the last couple of years so the policy might have changed.
> 
> I have a trench style car coat and it is definitely a quality item; I don't think you would be disappointed in one of their coats.


I was in a small Burberry store last month and asked about the water proofing and the SA was clueless.  Maybe a bigger store might have more intel.  I hope they still offer this service.


----------



## Christofle

runningbird said:


> I was in a small Burberry store last month and asked about the water proofing and the SA was clueless.  Maybe a bigger store might have more intel.  I hope they still offer this service.


Might be worth emailing Burberry customer service to ask them for the nearest location to you offering the service.


----------



## lalame

I had alterations done on my Burberry trench just a month ago and they told me re-waterproofing was $250 (in the Bay Area).


----------



## m45ha

now a good question... i have a mid-length Chelsea trench in stone... LOVE it.. 
and thinking if getting a longer version would be a good idea... 

but navy or honey?


----------



## Parisluxury

It is not really worth it for me but maybe due to location (Sydney). It’s either too hot or too cold for me to wear it so only end up wearing it a few times a year.


----------



## Sferics

m45ha said:


> now a good question... i have a mid-length Chelsea trench in stone... LOVE it..
> and thinking if getting a longer version would be a good idea...
> 
> but navy or honey?




Navy!


----------



## Edonis06

m45ha said:


> now a good question... i have a mid-length Chelsea trench in stone... LOVE it..
> and thinking if getting a longer version would be a good idea...
> 
> but navy or honey?



Ahaha that is a tough question but if you have already a Chelsea trench coat in stone/honey colour maybe you should go for navy one. It eilen add more options to your wardrobe and outfit. I belive a long and black coat is very elegant and classy. It will elevate your look a lot. I just have in mind pictures of women going for an evening diner or soirée have a beautiful dress on, wearing nice heels and then add the navy trench coat on top of for an amazing and gorgeous look. You would instantly step out from other people having a more simple outfit or look.


----------

